# Pictures of Jinah and I



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Here are some pictures of Jinah and me . . .I was just gettign over a acne rash on my face. :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Here are some pictures of Jinah and me . . .I was just gettign over a acne rash on my face. :roll:


Talitha...very nice pic..beautiful horse ... :horse: ....I would of never known you had a acne rash... if you didn't mention it....I honestly don't see it....


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Your horse is so pretty. Are those recent? I love the green trees in the background. Up here everything is brown, well, and white, with snow.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

yes, they are from just a few weeks ago. We are SURROUNDED by Pine trees. . .we live in the Bitterroot Mountain Range (Rockies) of Idaho and so we have mountains, mountains, mountains with trees, trees, trees . . .thanks for the comments! She will probably always be _my_ horse because she is one-person only . . .everyone else gets bucked off. . .not good . . .especially since we are preparing to move and my dad does NOT want to haul a horse to South Dakota.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Well I can definetly tell you that I would miss the Rockies if I lived there. South Dakota is dreadfully flat for the most part. And dry, atleast it seems like it to me. Well I guess theres some hills. Depending on where in South Dakota you go. I go to South Dakota atleast three times a year because my sister and brother and their family lives out there.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

My parents and I were born and raised there. . .we moved to Idaho ten years ago but we really miss old friends/family and so we are moving back to the SIoux Falls area. I don't really like the landscape myself but for some reason it's just home . . .I will definitely miss my personal paradise!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

My brother and his wife and their baby live near Sioux Falls, in Harrisburg, but they might move soon.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice pictures! Jinah looks like a real nice horse.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks, Hailee.  she is a gem---I rode her today for the 1st time in about a month and she was an absolute angel! A very lazy angel; but still. :ROFL: My legs feel like I just did the splits that's how fat this girl is. I tried to get her into a working canter but she decided to stick to a very fast trot. :slapfloor: It was very refreshing!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty pics Talitha....looks like Jinah just adores you :hug:


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Pintabian girl...and a lovely one too! 

Honey, your girl may get over her mistrust of other people, just don't force her into it. I thought my boy was going to freak out about other riders too, especially since I was the only one to ride him for over a year. But when another girl that was getting into horses after a 13 year hiatus, started playing with him (ground first), she was eventually able to get on him and trail rode him for me several times a week while he was at my parents earlier this year. It's more about how a person starts out with the horses; if they just hop on her (knowing her history) and you allow that, then no, she may not accept someone else on her; but if you help them build a relationship with her first, her mind will change. I know it's great to have a 'mine only' type horse, but in reality, that can be kind of hard sometimes; what if something were to happen to her? And she only trusts you to help her...what if you aren't there? I couldn't bear to have something 'more' happen to my horse because he didn't trust anyone else to give him what he needed, even if I wasn't there. If you are working Parelli, you can help her trust other people; atleast to an extent that they could help her if she needed it. Clinton Anderson is another awesome trainer worth looking into. Chris Cox is fabulous as well.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean with the 'one person horse thingy . . .but the thing is she didn't start having favoritism til like a half-year later after she was saddle broke. SO I think it's because I am the only person who interacts with her. . .I think she thinks I'm a horse. 
Can you tell me more about Chris Cox? I love Parelli and it works great, but I am verrryyyy open minded and actually mix John Lyons and Parelli.


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

You can be on the lookout for your *creaturesall* magazine with your story about Jinah any day now Talitha. It goes in the mail this coming Monday morning. If any one else would like a complimentary copy all you need do is PM me and I'll take care of the rest.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

okay, thanks, creaturesall!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I am having problems pming lately so I just wanted to tell you Bob that I got the magazine, thanks so much!


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Great! Hope you enjoy all of the stories . . . especially that one about :dance: Jinah & Talitha :dance:


----------

